
Buxfer (YC W07) it is still working? - jcslzr
It seems like an awesome budget app-website but its clear their support and social media is zero...its funny because their competition is valued in millions. I cannot connect to a non US bank by the way
======
shashank
Founder here.

Yes, Buxfer is still working.

Social media (and marketing efforts in general) are pretty scant.

Support is good though. Product updates are frequent. User feedback is
considered precious and incorporated into the product frequently.

Please file a ticket through the website, or email support@ We occasionally
review comments on Twitter/FB, but the direct channels will get you a faster
response.

Sync with non-US bank: Please email support@ and we will work with you to
figure out if that can be fixed.

